# When can a tax return be changed?



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

For the first time, I've noticed something I missed in a 2010 tax return before my scheduled review of that return. 

I know that CRA wants the NOA first before a change is sent in but is that the NOA for the return being changed (i.e. 2010)? Or do they want all submitted returns to have been processed (i.e. the 2012 one recently sent in)?


Of course, it's a busy time of year for CRA so I'm probably better to wait a month or so before sending it in but was curious.


Cheers


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> For the first time, I've noticed something I missed in a 2010 tax return before my scheduled review of that return.
> 
> I know that CRA wants the NOA first before a change is sent in but is that the NOA for the return being changed (i.e. 2010)? Or do they want all submitted returns to have been processed (i.e. the 2012 one recently sent in)?
> 
> Cheers


Not sure what you are referring to as your "scheduled review of that return", but it seems to me that your 2010 return will be independent of your 2012, so you should be able to file a T1 Adjustment of 2010 at any time.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I sent in a revised 2009 T1 within a day of filing my 2012 T1 late March. 

I got refunds back on both of them already.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I think right now you might expect some action in July. But in March, it was easy.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Guban said:


> Not sure what you are referring to as your "scheduled review of that return" ...


As my return and my life has become more complicated, I've figured out that pulling out the tax return plus the NOA about two to three years later to go over it with fresh eyes is well worth the time. I'm not finding a lot of errors but the ones that are there are worth fixing.


Thanks for the answer.


Cheers


----------



## jsuter (Feb 11, 2013)

For the record, you don't actually need your NOA to change your return. If you use CRA My Account, you can change a return as soon as it has been assessed (which can be as short as a day or two if you file online).


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The NOA is more to be clear on any adjustments made by CRA.

If one has the CRA My Account - sure.


Cheers


----------



## WillyA (Apr 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> For the first time, I've noticed something I missed in a 2010 tax return before my scheduled review of that return.
> 
> I know that CRA wants the NOA first before a change is sent in but is that the NOA for the return being changed (i.e. 2010)? Or do they want all submitted returns to have been processed (i.e. the 2012 one recently sent in)?
> 
> ...


As long as you have received your notice of adjustment for that year or you can see it online using my account you can adjust it and generally if there is any error you are supposed to adjust it anyway. If you dont have my account you can just write a letter to your tax centre explaining the changes and with proof supporting the change making sure to include your sin, phone number and signature, this letter can also be mailed or faxed.

There is also a t1 adj form you can use to amend the return http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t1-adj/README.html


----------

